# bin cage for gerbils



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

It would have to be a deep tub...and as you know Gerbils like to chew and dig, so any weak spot in the tub and they would find it. Maybe some other members have used bin cages for gerbils with success.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

See the way it curves in at the sides, they'll probably naw right through that 


Looking forward to the rest of this thread tough- I'd love an idea for colleges gerblets!


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

I've used this one over Christmas for my two gerbils and now have our Chinese hamster in it.

SAMLA Box - black, 28x19x14 cm/5 l - IKEA (in case it doesn't link directly, i was refering to the 130 l box)

It's not as see through as the one you posted, but it's a much better size. only £15 with the lid  cheaper than the 'Really Useful Boxes' you can get. Due to it's shape it does have bits that stick out on the inside, but it seems to be chew proof - I didn't see any signs of them trying to chew their way out, and they were in there for about 1.5 months.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

This would be perfect for gerbils.
It was recommended to me over on a gerbil forum

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 145 litre Really Useful Box

145litre bin. And it has handles so easy to move about


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

If it's for two Gerbils or three at a push as temporary housing you can get the 84L Really Useful Box. The RUBS are best as they have any excess plastic on the outside so the Gerbils have nothing to sink their teeth into.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Even the 30" is a bit small for 3. It really needs to be around 3 foot if you have three Gerbils in there. For a pair the very minimum I suggest is the 30" but preferably 3 feet. It would do for a while but ideally they would need something bigger for permanent housing.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> The tank I was going to take was 3ft, but it had a huge crack in the base. So I took the next best one they had, wasn't going to turn it down for £5. I really can't get a bigger one, their expensive, places won't deliver glass tanks and I don't have the space for a really long tank. It's bigger than the one they had which was shorter but higher, this one isn't as high but it is longer. Once it's filled with bedding and toys I'm sure it will be fine for them.


For three Gerbils it's too cramped. Doesn't give them much running around space at all. Why not get the storage tub that Little Paws mentioned? Like I said for temporary until you got something better it would do but it's not big enough. It wont be fine once it's got bedding and toys in as doesn't give them much running room. I wont say anything else about it as obviously you've made up your mind.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I can't get them that tub LittlePaws mentioned as its too big. I don't want an argument, this is going to have to do, like I said its bigger than their last one was.


I'm not going to argue with you. :nono: I've said what I feel is in the best interests of the Gerbils so it's totally upto you what you want to do with the information.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I can't get them that tub LittlePaws mentioned as its too big. I don't want an argument, this is going to have to do, like I said its bigger than their last one was.


I thought their last one was that home made one?That looked bigger than 3 ft...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------

